# 15 - 20k on a car that won't lose value (midlife crisis 😁)



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm due to retire from the RAF next year and will have a bit of disposable money that I'm looking to put into a car for 6-12 months then sell on for the same sort of money. 

A sort of midlife crisis car if you will. 

I'm after something that can carry a family of 4, is quite powerful and will turn heads. 

What sort something of cars can you suggest ? 

I was initially thinking a C63 Merc but I am open to ideas. 

Thanks. 

Steve.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Congratulations on your upcoming retirement mate - enjoy and happy health to enjoy :thumb:

With regards to car - can think of quite a few I'd like, but cannot think of one that wouldn't loose money unfortunately, be interested in what suggestions are made...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your retirement! It's a tough question indeed.

At the moment, my money would be on a tidy Land Rover Defender. They're going to become more sought after, given that the new model is on its way.

Apart from that, I'd probably look at something a wee bit older, 80s or 90s that's either bottomed out, or has started climbing in value.

I'd be tempted by an older merc (CE or SEC - 190 cosworth etc) or a classic of some description.

Must go and have a look to see if theres anything that jumps out at me

Cooks

Edit - right. Here are a few.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Anything Ford with an RS badge.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i'd say the classic market is on the egde for a correction. theres to much mediacore stuff asking daft money.

to purposefully try and find something that wont lose money is hard. if you got something like a classic it would have to be a garge queen to raise in value.

i'd get something you enjoy that will lose a reasonable amount of money.

no offence but you need to be careful of the 'old man trying to hard look' :car:

working for the pride of nation i'd be tempted to go British - a TVR would be good but only 2 seats. more class than a mid life crisis 911 and youre saying im brave too buying that!

what about a Jag XKR?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58-JAGUA...863096?hash=item365006e4f8:g:zWEAAOSw94NceS~t


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

M car or Lexus ISF?

I Really really LOVE the M3 Saloon it looks WAAAY better than the coupe.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

If you are prepared to buy something 20+ years old I would suggest a VW Corrado VR6. Virtually any fast Ford is a good bet at holding its money plus parts are not normally massively expensive. Focus ST 2.5 would be a good bet although I admit not it is not something that stands out as a looker. If you are feeling adventurous then Maserati 3200gt can be had for that money. Rare and a real looker but you'll be praying nothing breaks on it as spare parts will be very expensive.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. 

I feel that I should clarify..... Although I'm retiring from the RAF I'm still only 43 so young enough to get another job (so my wife keeps pointing out )

I like the idea of a tvr too.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

As Cooks said, the Merc Cosworth is a great car and should retain a lot of its value if looked after. I would prefer that to the M3's as they rarer, and only petrol heads will know what it is...

I love the Quattro too - the looks are still classic but maybe expensive to maintain.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

One of my neighbours has bought both an ur quattro and an E30 M3 in the last 6 weeks - both nice motors, if you can find a decent one in budget


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If there is any such thing as a near certainty its a Porsche 996, they are being strongly tipped to rise now that the 993 is out of most peoples reach and having watched prices over the last 12 months they are certainly not dropping in value


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 25, 2017)

Was going to say Clio 3.0 V6 sport, but they are climbing above 25k now!


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

andy665 said:


> If there is any such thing as a near certainty its a Porsche 996, they are being strongly tipped to rise now that the 993 is out of most peoples reach and having watched prices over the last 12 months they are certainly not dropping in value


definitely agree probably a 3.6 carrera 2 obviously manual best value and will be the one to go for, the 4s is already out of that price range

over an hour and nobody mentioned IMS or RMS , most don't have the issues and lots around with well over 100k without an issue, lots have been replaced even when no problem found too as it's relatively easy when changing the clutch anyway,

also lots of very good specialist around for parts and servicing


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Whilst I'm not in the envious position to be announcing my retirement (congrats by the way, well deserved I'm certain), I've gone through a similar experience. Although I intend to keep hold of it a while.

I have gone with the below. It's a Ford Focus, spacious, will certainly turn heads and is more than powerful enough. I paid a substantial amount for it - due to it's low mileage and full service history etc.

You will be able to find a decent example with your budget and won't lose a great deal on it. Look after it, don't add 20k miles on it and you'll be fine.

These things are holding their value massively and let me tell you; each and every time you get in to it, it feels special.

I'm sure there are plenty of other cars out there, but I won't know much about them.

Good luck with the search and enjoy that retirement :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The newer Civic Type Rs are holding their value well and will be immense fun for the year.

Not the prettiest of cars i admit, but you'll be hard pushed to beat the car's ability for the money.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd have a 996 in a heartbeat but it will need careful research and a stack of invoices to prove it was looked after.

996 Turbo still has a near astonishing punch.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ollienoclue said:


> I'd have a 996 in a heartbeat but it will need careful research and a stack of invoices to prove it was looked after.
> 
> 996 Turbo still has a near astonishing punch.


On researching the 996 and 997s one thing became very clear, very quickly - most cars have had a huge amount of money spent on them replacing an awful lot of things that you would not necessarily have expected needed replacement.

On the one hand its good that much money has often been spent, on the other I believe it shows that the typical 911 is a lot more fragile than a lot of people realise - bulletproof the 911 is most definitely not


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

E39 m5 or Z4 M if you can ditch 2 passengers lol


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Prices for Volvo C30 2.5 T5 are silly at the moment & only going one way

If you can get a 12/62 plate T5 facelift in the right colour, you'll get back what you paid for it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

uberbmw said:


> E39 m5 or Z4 M if you can ditch 2 passengers lol


I was going to chime in E39 M5 too.

Still Modern. Fast. Currently Appreciating. Get a facelift version as they are just that bit more desirable. (Angel Eyes, Wide Nav, Updated Piston Rings are the main things).


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

andy665 said:


> On researching the 996 and 997s one thing became very clear, very quickly - most cars have had a huge amount of money spent on them replacing an awful lot of things that you would not necessarily have expected needed replacement.
> 
> On the one hand its good that much money has often been spent, on the other I believe it shows that the typical 911 is a lot more fragile than a lot of people realise - bulletproof the 911 is most definitely not


I've had quite a few 911's all been well used and abused but service by good independants and never had a single issue other than a GT3 when the side molding started to come away, most were well up on miles after and some at 90k, i had a new Ferrari 360 in the first 3 weeks the paint started to come off, engine never ran correctly and caliper seized, i've had similar issues with with nearly every performance car except the Porsche's,

p.s I'm not a Porsche fanatic just my experience


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

FWIW I agree that, in general, the only stuff that's going to hang on to its value is "classic" but that doesn't mean ancient.

Risking teaching granny to suck eggs - whatever you go for, provenance is everything.

An "enthusiast" (and/or dealer) with a folder full of receipts/invoices and a microscopic knowledge of the car/marque/etc. is worth its weight in gold.

How about a Bentley?

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1133835

It'll carry 4 in luxury

Power - erm I believe it's "adequate" 

Head turning - when did you last see one?

Good Luck.

Andy


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

RS fords hold there money brilliantly, you could get a sapphire cosworth or a mk2 focus rs, drive for a few year and probably make a profit.. Maybe a m3.. Immaculate r32...evo 6..p1... 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

can u defo go down to 2 seats? its a big ask - kids/grandkids/dogs etc are out the question with a 2 seater.

if you can u think these are sick -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TVR-Tuscan/183883744657?hash=item2ad0534591:g:SP4AAOSwTaxdHyd~

im sure theres plenty who you know alot more than me and say you'd be mental to get a TVR! but just look at it!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

kingswood said:


> can u defo go down to 2 seats? its a big ask - kids/grandkids/dogs etc are out the question with a 2 seater.
> 
> if you can u think these are sick -
> 
> ...


Beautiful car and a lot of fun to drive. And the soundtrack is awesome. I would love another one of these but also know I would spend more time with my head under the bonnet than driving it. Saying that, there are worse places to be - go for it


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

A TVR should be the logical choice but they tend to be quite fragile and they will break your heart in repairs.

If it was a car you intended to keep then the Porka would be my choice as it would be enough car for all you could ever want and it would offer a lot of potential for your driving skill to develop into it. In the right hands they are utterly amazing drivers tools.

In the circumstances I reckon the M3 is a the thinking man's choice.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

renton said:


> ...........
> 
> I'm after something that can carry a family of 4...........
> 
> ...


Am I missing something but how many of the suggestions can carry a family of 4?

I've interpreted that as something that can carry 4 people on some sort of "family" journey with the associated stuff that comes along in the boot.

I realise most of the suggestions have 4 "seats" and I don't know Steve's family but I've 2 sons who are both over 6 feet tall and have been since they were in their teens. Not sure how they'd get in the back of some of the suggestions and remain there for more than a few minutes without needing a chiropractor to get them out. :lol:

Maybe I've sped off on a tangent and I'm heading in the wrong direction from what Steve's looking for. 

Andy.

PS I still like the idea of a Bentley :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

AndyN01 said:


> Am I missing something but how many of the suggestions can carry a family of 4?
> 
> I've interpreted that as something that can carry 4 people on some sort of "family" journey with the associated stuff that comes along in the boot.
> 
> ...


I've also got two boys and both are heading to be 6 footers themselves.

Hence the looking for something we can all go out in but then I can also go out in alone and enjoy myself 👍


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

renton said:


> I've also got two boys and both are heading to be 6 footers themselves.
> 
> Hence the looking for something we can all go out in but then I can also go out in alone and enjoy myself 👍


Maybe not a Bentley then :lol:

Good Luck with your search.

Andy.

PS How about this for an idea? https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407876


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

mar00 said:


> I've had quite a few 911's all been well used and abused but service by good independants and never had a single issue other than a GT3 when the side molding started to come away, most were well up on miles after and some at 90k, i had a new Ferrari 360 in the first 3 weeks the paint started to come off, engine never ran correctly and caliper seized, i've had similar issues with with nearly every performance car except the Porsche's,
> 
> p.s I'm not a Porsche fanatic just my experience


Which GT3?

Was the 996 a bit less sensitive compared to the 997? I never felt like the 997 was really settled enough on the road- although to be fair our roads around here are pretty poor.

You are not the only one with a brand new Ferrari horror story- good friend of mine was driving his straight home from the dealership after collecting it and the brakes failed!


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> Which GT3?
> 
> Was the 996 a bit less sensitive compared to the 997? I never felt like the 997 was really settled enough on the road- although to be fair our roads around here are pretty poor.
> 
> You are not the only one with a brand new Ferrari horror story- good friend of mine was driving his straight home from the dealership after collecting it and the brakes failed!


that one was a 996 had a 997 and 991, they are all very focused but the 997 GT3 was the best ride of any 997 suspension wise and did 1000's of miles in them all,

I did have a 6'5 mate in the back of a Carrera 2 well sort of in it


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

ollienoclue said:


> ......
> You are not the only one with a brand new Ferrari horror story- good friend of mine was driving his straight home from the dealership after collecting it and the brakes failed!


Nice to see Italian quality control has move on since my first - and last - Italian car. 

A "Car of the Year" FIAT Uno in the 80's. 

Great for the first 12 months then pretty much fell to bits. Never again. 

Andy.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure it’s been mentioned but a golf r32/r might be worth a look. Serves the family aspect, small enough to throw around on a spirited drive and reasonably robust. Clearly other alternatives within the VAG family but whether their badges would retain value the same is perhaps debatable.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

percymon said:


> Not sure it's been mentioned but a golf r32/r might be worth a look. Serves the family aspect, small enough to throw around on a spirited drive and reasonably robust. Clearly other alternatives within the VAG family but whether their badges would retain value the same is perhaps debatable.


ive an R32 and love it. was in a similar position to the OP when i moved work location and no longer needed to commute far.

had a 10k budget and wanted something fun. a 2 seater wlda have been ace but with 2 dogs the wife said no :-( so went for the R32.

paid 9k for it alomsot 4 years ok and prob still worth 7k and a cup of tea. so lost £500 a year. not paid considering some of my mates are paying £500 a month for a M4


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i was going to say a Lancia Delta Interale, but seen the prices now :doublesho










what about https://www.classic-trader.com/uk/cars/listing/lancia/delta/delta-hf-turbo/1984/169793


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Most likely we'll over budget, but this will be a good investment car https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/mugen-rr-180719.html


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Focus ST, lower mile unmolested cars, whether you like them or not will definitely go up in value in the future.

I'm a bit biased, but consider a Mercedes CLK55. They are fantastic motor cars, normally aspirated and bulletproof V8, well built etc. Values of nicer examples will surely not drop any further, and some are creeping up in value. Here's a nice full-facelift example below...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...rue&dpp=10008736&advertising-location=at_cars


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

The Sheriff said:


> Focus ST, lower mile unmolested cars, whether you like them or not will definitely go up in value in the future.
> 
> I'm a bit biased, but consider a Mercedes CLK55. They are fantastic motor cars, normally aspirated and bulletproof V8, well built etc. Values of nicer examples will surely not drop any further, and some are creeping up in value. Here's a nice full-facelift example below...
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...rue&dpp=10008736&advertising-location=at_cars


gota disagree on the Focus ST raising in value anytime in the next 20years. the mk1 ST170 are still cheap and they made to many of the MK2 ST's.

RS badge as people have said before and the MK2 RS is keeping its money. if i was a betting man i'd say OP will go for a Lime Green one. 80's child who no doubt remembers the r500 and sapphies when we were growing up. couple of teenagers who'll want to be seen in dads RS, prob buy one for 20k now, do 8k and sell for 20k next year.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

S2000's seem to be climbing, what about a mk1 Elise? Should have a bit of change too. E46 M3? Civic Jordan? Many more I'm sure, most mentioned.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323840327691

I wouldn't go for anything modern.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Can't think why I didn't think of this before.

After all I'm on the Rover75/MG ZT forum 

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1092326

Plenty of space a fair turn of speed and a great Club. 

Andy.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Most of what's been mentioned has already risen in value lots over the last few years and don't really offer great value for money as an ownership proposition and are somewhat vulnerable to a correction in the market.

Personally I'd be going for something that's pretty much at the bottom of the curve and where prices have been fairly stable for a few years.

£15k should get a really nicely specced and sensible mileage, nice historied e46 m3, or a very nice Porsche 996. Neither are likely to make you rich for a few years, but can be used and enjoyed whilst being pretty cost neutral.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The M3 is a logical choice and they aren't silly to run. The 996 is an option but I think would only be a serious proposition if you wanted to keep it long term and of course you only need 2 seats.

Another option might be an Alpina B3 or similar.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think a lot of cars are soon in for a significant slump. 

Some of the cars currently holding value having no reason to be doing so. They are neither rare or special to justify strong prices. 

Just looking at the classifieds a lot of the cars that I think are overpriced have all been on sale for an age. They really struggle to sell for the inflated prices some people think they are worth.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Exactly. There's a lot of stuff around with massively inflated prices which really can't justify them, it's just jumping on the band wagon.

Even good stuff like e30 m3s and integrales at £30k is pretty mad. Sure they're awesome cars and I've owned both ( still have the m3 ) but if I was buying I wouldn't pay anywhere near that for anything but the cleanest freshest collectors mileage showroom condition one. Sadly those ones are up at 6 figures. Madness.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The problem is that there are a growing number of people who get over-enthusiastic when it comes to spending money. I know people who will pay over the odds for cars, phones, clothes, tools or guns because they believe it will impress people on facebook or whatever. It's a growing phenomenon, even in people who are clearly borrowing the money to do it. Count the teenagers with the latest iphone- it's £1000 to buy so probably £50 a month on contract. Are they paying that bill or are their parents? My phone costs me £10 a month.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I totally agree that at some point the bubble will burst.

And then we'll see who actually owns what and who is actually worth what. Rather than some plucked out of fresh air figure based on fantasy values.

Andy.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

AndyN01 said:


> I totally agree that at some point the bubble will burst.
> 
> And then we'll see who actually owns what and who is actually worth what. Rather than some plucked out of fresh air figure based on fantasy values.
> 
> Andy.


And what will happen- the cycle will simply start all over again- seen it happen at least twice in my lifetime - in the 80s and late 00's


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> And what will happen- the cycle will simply start all over again- seen it happen at least twice in my lifetime - in the 80s and late 00's


There is going to come a point where there is just too many cars for the market to support. In years gone by there wasn't that many cars that were collectable and valuable. Now anything moderately interesting is holding value at the moment.

In the past numbers dwindled and they became valuable. Now not only is there lots more models that people are predicting will be classics, cars last much longer and there is far more of each model.

Also with so many people predicting future value more cars than ever are getting stored for the future. It's going to take a long time for many cars to become rare.

I seen someone posting up scanned pages of Autotrader from the 90s. It was amazing what could be bought for not a lot back then.

For a country that is supposed to be full of poor people the car market hasn't half got out of control.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Kerr said:


> There is going to come a point where there is just too many cars for the market to support. In years gone by there wasn't that many cars that were collectable and valuable. Now anything moderately interesting is holding value at the moment.
> 
> In the past numbers dwindled and they became valuable. Now not only is there lots more models that people are predicting will be classics, cars last much longer and there is far more of each model.
> 
> ...


have u the link to the autotrader places?! my mate sold his 993 for 18k about 10yrs ago then got a 996 he offered to me a few years later of 10k! thing is i was poor then.........

and now late 30's with no kids, married with half decent jobs we've both a decent lump of dispossable income and the cars we had on our walls in the 90's or couldnt afford in the 00's we can waste our money on. hence all the XRi rubbish, GTi's and RS's (altho most are good) are chnaging hands at daft money

and is the OP any further into his search after our useless advice?! lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure this is the thread.

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1629271


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Kerr said:


> I'm sure this is the thread.
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1629271


just read through it all - wonder if any coming correction will see them been so cheap again!!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Any update OP?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

kingswood said:


> Any update OP?


Nothing yet I'm afraid, still researching to be honest as there is a lot to look at !!


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

A little under budget but a future classic - AMG C55

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-05-...o-C55-AMG-Saloon-Cubanite-Silver/163731849545

Jap import C55 estate - so rust free
These are pretty rare and totally practical monsters.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-Mercedes-AMG-C55-Estate/163783430664

If you want a 'garage queen' you could try to get this for under £20k (it is stunning but not £22k stunning)
19k and stunning condition.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-Benz-C55-AMG-5-4-auto-2006MY-C55-AMG/202728686819


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Certainly a fair few AMG Mercedes that seem to fit the bill but if you want something a little bit different but still a Mercedes how about a 500/560 SEC from the late 80s early 90s. Should be able to insure as a classic car as well.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

*15 - 20k on a car that won't lose value (midlife crisis )*

How has nobody mentioned a B7 RS4?

4.2L V8 (sounds epic with a decent exhaust)
Manual
Quattro
Space for the family

It just does everything. I can load it up and take the family to center parcs, or if solo have great fun in it going for a b-road blast. I've even taken it to the track!

Can get a really good one for £20k, but plenty cheaper than that. Have been around these prices for quite some time (mine was £20.5 about 4 years ago)










Custom exhaust:





My first ever trackday was in the RS4:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

